# New Kitten!



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been thinking about getting a second cat for about 6 months now and after researching online, I found that a kitten would be my best bet to pair with my current cat. I was originally going to get an older cat because I know they tend to be less likely to be adopted. But I want both cats to be happy together. I visited my local animal shelter yesterday and knew I was in trouble the second I walked into the cat room. I wanted to bring them all home! After much internal debate and loads of snuggling with any one of them that I could get my hands on, I went back this morning and adopted a kitten. He is at the vet right now, being microchipped, etc. (The shelter sends them all at one time to get exams and everything) He'll come home later today or tomorrow. I am so excited about this new addition! The shelter had named him Xander and I am keeping that name. He is a little less than 3 months old. Isn't he adorable??


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yes he is very adorable and love his name ! I bet you cant wait to get him home and snuggle with him.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's so adorable! He looks like "what the__" in that last picture.

Congrats on your new buddy.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Would make a nice substitution for blood worms for my Red VT King Louis. 
He is a tough big boy!! 
But is there a Betta medication available for hair balls?
(just kidding)  Very cute kitty!!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oooh he's lovely!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Awwe! He is so cute! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Adorable! I love the name Xander for him.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He is super sweet! I am taking the introductions slow between the two cats, but so far so good. There have only been one or two hisses from my older cat and otherwise they have been good with each other. I am giving them very limited access to each other at this point though. He purrs constantly when I am near him and he loves his snuggles!


----------

